# Is mac really expensive in europe ?



## MissKaylee* (Mar 10, 2006)

Im going there soon from canada... i was just wondering, like how many euros or w/e is an eyeshadow ?


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 10, 2006)

hi, in germany it's 14 euro for a pot and 10 for a pan. 17 for a lipstick and you don't wanna know what the 187 brush costs


----------



## ishtarchick (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_...and you don't wanna know what the 187 brush costs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 i'm intrigued, i thought brushed were only more expensive in mexico because if all the stupid fees-taxes on fur/skin/hair imports how much is that brush in germany?


----------



## veilchen (Mar 10, 2006)

Mine cost 45 or 47 Euros (Austria), I can't remember exactly ... and the Kabuki from Catherine Deneuve had roughly the same price, just for reference ... Yep, MAC is somewhat more expensive over here ;-)


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah at least here are very expensive!!! An e/s pot costs 15 euros, I don't knw about pans!!! 

The #187 costs 48 euros and I'm soooo pissed of becuase the Fix+ costs 26 euros!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 10, 2006)

Yup the 187 is 48 euros which is around 58 dollars, and the brush clutch is around 70 dollars here. it sucks living in Germany when it comes down to MAC


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_The #187 costs 48 euros and I'm soooo pissed of becuase the Fix+ costs 26 euros!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
26??!! that's a lot, I think it's 14 or 16 in germany


----------



## Joke (Mar 10, 2006)

I agree, it's very expensive


----------



## burkle (Mar 10, 2006)

Part of the reason is probably because Europe generally has higher sales taxes than the US. In the US, the sales tax is around 8% (?) but in the UK, VAT is 17.5% and France is over 20%, IIRC.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 10, 2006)

I believe it's because they're bastards and don't want us to look good


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burkle* 
_Part of the reason is probably because Europe generally has higher sales taxes than the US. In the US, the sales tax is around 8% (?) but in the UK, VAT is 17.5% and France is over 20%, IIRC._

 
Yes here is 19%!!!!!!!!


----------



## ambidextrous (Mar 10, 2006)

We have 20% in Austria, maybe you can get a tax refund if you spend over 75€. Anyway Studio Fix costs 26€ (before the price hike it was 24,80€), and Eye Shadow and Lipglass must be around 14,50€ (was 14€), and the lipstick was 17,50€


----------



## vicuna1 (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow! 19 and 20% sales tax! I had no idea. We have some states that don't even have sales tax at all! I'm sure the cost is made up in some other way, but is does make you think about buying some major jewelry and other expensive things in those states.


----------



## Ambi (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burkle* 
_Part of the reason is probably because Europe generally has higher sales taxes than the US. In the US, the sales tax is around 8% (?) but in the UK, VAT is 17.5% and France is over 20%, IIRC._

 
22% in Finland, insane really


----------



## jeannette (Mar 11, 2006)

Not Europe, but I read a post by Newzealander who said that tinted lip conditioners cost US$31 in NZ (!).


----------



## user2 (Mar 11, 2006)

*wrong thread*


----------



## user2 (Mar 11, 2006)

* lalala *


----------



## user2 (Mar 11, 2006)

* damn how blonde can a girl be? *


----------



## legallyblond (Mar 11, 2006)

Mac is more expensive in Europe,yes!!
Pot shadows are 15,50,pan shadows are 12,187 brush is 48 euros!!!


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 12, 2006)

It is cheaper to buy MAC here in Canada or the States.  Europe is REALLY expensive.


----------



## lara (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeannette* 
_Not Europe, but I read a post by Newzealander who said that tinted lip conditioners cost US$31 in NZ (!)._

 
Not US dollars, NZ dollars. They're AU$28 here for a pot, so NZ$31 sounds about right.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Mar 12, 2006)

would it make much difference buying mac at London heathrow airport?? Has anyone tried?


----------



## user79 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sales tax in Canada is 14.5 % so that's already quite a bit.

Things are also more expensive in Europe because costs of owning a business are higher. Employees have higher salaries, and rent for the shops is higher too. In Switzerland the eyeshadows are a lot more (I can't remember exactly how much) but it's relative to the higher wages people earn there, so in the end effect it balances out. People earn more money, but products are also more expensive.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeannette* 
_Not Europe, but I read a post by Newzealander who said that tinted lip conditioners cost US$31 in NZ (!)._

 
My guess is they're actually more considering, e/s are $34 NZD... it's pretty damn criminal and considering theres only 4 MAC counters in the whole country... sucks to be in NZ, not that I have that problem anymore


----------

